
Show HN: Pas – The ultimate password manager script - bindh3x
https://github.com/bindh3x/pas
======
kronos29296
Is this the same as
[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)?

~~~
stephenr
No. That's a bash program, this is python. (not the author, just looked at the
repo)

